# Flying a cat in the cabin to the USA



## mickthedig (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Has anybody recently flown a pet in the cabin on a flight from the UK to the USA? I flew my cat from Washington to Heathrow in the cargo of Virgin a few years ago, but would like to fly him in the cabin on the way back if possible. After ringing most of the airlines it looks like Lufthansa is our only option --but I've gotten conflicting info from different customer reps at Lufthansa as to whether they carry pets out of the UK.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Furry friend will need current vaccinations, chip and Euro pass. There are weight restrictions plus number restrictions in cabin. Delta ships cabin.


----------



## mikew (Jun 1, 2008)

twostep said:


> Furry friend will need current vaccinations, chip and Euro pass. There are weight restrictions plus number restrictions in cabin. Delta ships cabin.


Its been a few years since we shipped ours - totally dependent on Airline - we flew BA to florida as we wanted non-stop flight. We were told at the time that we could only fly the cats on an international flight in the hold - also there were limits to total number of animals on the plane both international & within the US

Health cert needs to be issued by a government (UK) vet within three days of flight - check vaccination requirements for the state you will be arriving in some will require rabies - may need up to 90 days for blood tests etc

Best of luck


----------



## charmingelements (Feb 13, 2011)

I usually fly continental from the States to the UK and people have little doggies so I would assume cats would be okay too?


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

On its website, Continental provides detailed information on traveling on domestic US flights with pets (and yes, in general, cats as well as dogs are accepted). However, for international travel, they advise you to contract their Reservations department.


----------



## mickthedig (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cats on the plane*

In the end we flew Lufthansa, (March 2010) with the cat in the cabin under our seat. It meant we had to flight to Frankfort then take a connection to Washington DC. No airline would take the cat in the cabin from UK to USA direct.

It would have been fine but the first fight was delayed so we had to stay in a hotel in Frankfort paid for by Lufthansa. The hotel was fine with pets, even supplied a litter box.

Other problems , at Heathrow the cat is searched in a private room but at Frankfort you have to get your cat out it's carrier in the open terminal, so the carrier could be scanned. 

We did not drug the cat and he came through fine.


----------



## AmericanAussie (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update!

Cats, the true global citizens - who would dare deny these cute & savvy creatures entry.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmericanAussie said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Cats, the true global citizens - who would dare deny these cute & savvy creatures entry.


Not I says this cat:>) We are true servants to our two meows.

I am glad to hear that everyone made it sound and safe.


----------



## ltman (Jan 27, 2012)

mickthedig said:


> In the end we flew Lufthansa, (March 2010) with the cat in the cabin under our seat. It meant we had to flight to Frankfort then take a connection to Washington DC. No airline would take the cat in the cabin from UK to USA direct.
> 
> It would have been fine but the first fight was delayed so we had to stay in a hotel in Frankfort paid for by Lufthansa. The hotel was fine with pets, even supplied a litter box.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I want to fly my cat home with me in cabin from UK to US. Lufthansa said they could do it. What exactly happens at Heathrow? It was kind of nightmarish getting him in country, took all day. Is it as bad getting them out?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mickthedig said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I flew my cat from Washington to Heathrow in the cargo of Virgin a few years ago, but would like to fly him in the cabin on the way back if possible.



Hiii!! aww my goodness -you are so adorable, arent' ya, you are soo adorableee!! Are you a good boy? awww, you're soo cutte!!


lol sorry, I had to do that, I'm a massive cat and dog lover!!


----------



## USScot (Sep 24, 2012)

mickthedig said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Has anybody recently flown a pet in the cabin on a flight from the UK to the USA? I flew my cat from Washington to Heathrow in the cargo of Virgin a few years ago, but would like to fly him in the cabin on the way back if possible. After ringing most of the airlines it looks like Lufthansa is our only option --but I've gotten conflicting info from different customer reps at Lufthansa as to whether they carry pets out of the UK.
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance!


I would like to know more about this too. Alternatively, has anyone used an agent to help get a cat from the UK to USA? Is it worthwhile to do it that way?
Thanks for any descriptions of cat travel.


----------



## Alia01 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello,

Would also appreciate any information on this. I've got a cat but she's indoor so has never had any inoculations, I guess I'll need them for her now.

Does anyone know which ones she'd need?

Thanks


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm currently set up to do a comparable trip from the US to France. As others have said, do careful research with the airlines because their regulations change; we decided to use Delta, and booked flights well in advance to make sure he would be eligible for each flight (the airline has a max of 5 in-cabin pets per flight). Paid $79 and $99 for each of two flight legs to have him in-cabin. BA has a weight limit, I believe, which could have out our large ragdoll over the limit.

As for documentation, I have been told there is virtually nothing required to bring a domestic cat INTO the US, except for the APHIS Form 7001 health certificate that the airline will want to see.

Going the other way, for us into France, is a bit more complex. We have to get the standardized EU 5-page certificate issued by our vet and certified by the closest USDA office within 10 days of travel (for us, it's in a city 400 miles away so FedEx comes into play), and the cat also had to have the standard 15-digit microchip (not the old 10-digit ones sometimes found in the US.). My vet told me it is more complex going into Germany.

We didn't want to use an agent and in any case it looks like it will all work out; I read somewhere of someone actually entering France with his cat and never being asked to show any of the documentation.

Also consider length of flight(s); we split ours up into two carefully-considered segments because the alternative would have included an 11-hour section, too long for our little guy not to have water etc.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Search function - the unknown entity:>)

Your pet and carrier have to be conform with the respective airline's requirements, US DA and the state you are entering the US through.

USDA - APHIS - Import and Export


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

This has saved me a post, thanks.

Can't leave my boy behind, am wondering though if the American cats will make fun of his British meow lol


----------



## USScot (Sep 24, 2012)

MrsJCobb said:


> This has saved me a post, thanks.
> 
> Can't leave my boy behind, am wondering though if the American cats will make fun of his British meow lol


Thanks to all for the helpful info. 

We'll be going into Massachusetts, and they want a "health certificate". Does anybody know of a US health certificate for pets? Do they just mean a letter from a vet, or should I get a European pet passport? Any suggestions or experience most welcome.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USScot said:


> Thanks to all for the helpful info.
> 
> We'll be going into Massachusetts, and they want a "health certificate". Does anybody know of a US health certificate for pets? Do they just mean a letter from a vet, or should I get a European pet passport? Any suggestions or experience most welcome.


The site of AHIS gives the link to each US state's State Veterinarian - who or who's office will be able to give you the official requirements for the specific state.

Generally - EU Pet Pass, vacinations under 30 days, hard case carrier pet can stand up und turn around in, cabin up to 20 pounds pet/carrier, chip is recommended and early reservations for the flight are a must.


----------

